# First Bluewater trip



## prokat2200 (Jul 28, 2016)

First for me as I normally just bottom fish but we headed out Sunday and had a blast trolling. Still have alot to learn but luckily we had my cousin out with us that knows what he is doing. All in all a great day for a bunch of rookies.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice Hoos!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Nice fish & cat.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great job guys! Nice hooooos


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice fish. How dare yall make the little guy hold the smaller fish knowing he caught the biggest.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice.
Whyme


----------



## prokat2200 (Jul 28, 2016)

R33lF1sh3r88 said:


> Nice fish. How dare yall make the little guy hold the smaller fish knowing he caught the biggest.


That was the one that he got but it fought harder than the other two. Guess it is not the size of the dog in the fight but the fight in the dog that matters.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Great Hoo's !


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Congrats.....nice wahoo!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Dang what a first catch!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

way to get them hoo's!!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

heck of a good job. congrats on the wahoo's, great eating


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

good job!!!


----------

